# my cannondale supersix



## kylebosch24 (Jun 13, 2012)

gonna get new rims soon! maybe some kysriums, new seat red and black one etc
but heres it now 
also got the lizard skin grips wow best 40 dollars ever spent
love this bike its my first carbon bike and its amazing!


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

Very nice, and yes i am jealous


----------



## whiterabbit05 (Oct 30, 2009)

Get that chain on the big ring.


----------



## kylebosch24 (Jun 13, 2012)

whiterabbit05 said:


> Get that chain on the big ring.


haha o it usually is!


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

supersix 6? some great deals on the 2012's right now :thumpsup


----------



## Super_6_3 (Aug 5, 2012)

I tried those Lizard Skins too and they were great! It took a couple of rides for the "new-ness" wear off and reduce the stickiness of the tape. Oh yeah..I ride without gloves. 

And hell yeah on the 2012 deals. I picked up mine with a nice discount not long ago.


----------



## kylebosch24 (Jun 13, 2012)

Super_6_3 said:


> I tried those Lizard Skins too and they were great! It took a couple of rides for the "new-ness" wear off and reduce the stickiness of the tape. Oh yeah..I ride without gloves.
> 
> And hell yeah on the 2012 deals. I picked up mine with a nice discount not long ago.


ya there amazing and ya i got mine for the discount deal also! couldnt pass it up


----------



## Mnkykng77 (May 7, 2012)

Nice looking SuperSix. I just picked up a SuperSix 3 in red/white/black and can't wait to take it out for a spin.


----------



## jcallanan (Aug 25, 2012)

Looking for a Supersix 3 in red/black 56 cm in CT. Anyone know of deals to be had?


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

jcallanan said:


> Looking for a Supersix 3 in red/black 56 cm in CT. Anyone know of deals to be had?


don't know specific shops in CT but I can tell you what they are going for, my local LBS in CA is selling for 2,400 and if you look on ebay you can see its at 2,500. so somewhere around there is what you should shoot for.

I'm probably going to pickup my 52cm red/black SS 3 today!


----------



## Super_6_3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here in Austin, a local shop had mine for 2750 plus 700 to upgrade to a set of DA C24 wheels. I got lucky that they were still able to order my size. Check the Cannondale website for dealers in your area and call them. They will most likely have closeout deals.


----------



## Stroy (Jul 6, 2012)

jcallanan said:


> Looking for a Supersix 3 in red/black 56 cm in CT. Anyone know of deals to be had?


I got a Supersix 3 in New Jersey last month for $2600. They ordered it from Cannondale so the red/black should be no problem.


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

just picked up my '12 Super Six 3 52cm red/blk/wht today! It was $2,400


----------



## Super_6_3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow. It looks like the deals are getting better and better.


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

Where in NJ? I just stopped into my LBS in Northern NJ and it is still showing as $3550 list. I;m just starting the process of upgrading to CF from aluminum so I didn't negotiate.


----------



## supersixter (Dec 21, 2011)

@jcallanan Check D'Aniello's Amity Bike in Woodbridge, Ct. I've Seen that Bike in the shop, just not sure of the size. Give them a call.


----------



## kekek (Aug 18, 2012)

jcallanan said:


> Looking for a Supersix 3 in red/black 56 cm in CT. Anyone know of deals to be had?


Check out North Haven Bike, they've got all the good pricing on Super Six's. They are on Rt 5 in North Haven.


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

Thx for shop name in CT, but I'm looking for a lead on the NJ shop that STROY mentioned in his post.
Will go for demo this week to my local shop and if no deal is offered, may wait until 2013 altho for 2013 it looks like red won't be offered in SS 3 and they spec'd out even a lower Mavic wheel set.


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

bousson said:


> Thx for shop name in CT, but I'm looking for a lead on the NJ shop that STROY mentioned in his post.
> Will go for demo this week to my local shop and if no deal is offered, may wait until 2013 altho for 2013 it looks like red won't be offered in SS 3 and they spec'd out even a lower Mavic wheel set.


well if you're interested in a 2012 I can always get a SS3 from my local store for 2,400+tax and then have them ship it. I think that technically qualities as a local delivery? 

they have tons in stock


----------



## bimmerhitman (Sep 1, 2012)

Systemr, what state are you in? A SS3 for $2400 sounds like a deal one cannot pass up. Still trying to determine if I should get a SS or CAAD10, but one I ride them both, would certainly like to get a SS3 for that price!


----------



## kekek (Aug 18, 2012)

bimmerhitman,

I doubt state matters. Cdale is dumping supersix's right now. At least a month ago they were. I was on the CAAD10/Supersix fence. Was set to go Supersix rival, then found a 2011 CAAD10 rival with force carbon crank and was sold at $1400. I found the supersix absorbs more of the high frequency buzz (like on chip seal). Out of the saddle both bikes feel awesome. 800 miles in and I'm loving the CAAD10.

AFAIK supersix pricing is approx: Apex $1600, 105 $1900, Rival $2100, Ultegra $2500.


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

bimmerhitman said:


> Systemr, what state are you in? A SS3 for $2400 sounds like a deal one cannot pass up. Still trying to determine if I should get a SS or CAAD10, but one I ride them both, would certainly like to get a SS3 for that price!


I'm in ca, just got my ss3 for 2,400 and a ss5 is 1,800. The store is http://www.goridebicycles.com/Site/Closeoutlist.htm, I'm willing to help facilitate purchases.


----------



## Mnkykng77 (May 7, 2012)

systemr said:


> I'm in ca, just got my ss3 for 2,400 and a ss5 is 1,800. The store is Model, I'm willing to help facilitate purchases.


Hey I just got my ss3 from them a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## bimmerhitman (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info kekek. I will ask the shop tomorrow, but considering they would not budge on the 2012 CAAD10 3, I am not hopeful. Unfortunately that shop is the largest and most reputable dealer in the immediate area. Worse comes to worse I may have to drive an hour and a half if I can get a better overall deal.


----------



## oldtrek716 (Jul 26, 2012)

bimmerhitman said:


> Thanks for the info kekek. I will ask the shop tomorrow, but considering they would not budge on the 2012 CAAD10 3, I am not hopeful. Unfortunately that shop is the largest and most reputable dealer in the immediate area. Worse comes to worse I may have to drive an hour and a half if I can get a better overall deal.


This...I just ordered a 2013 Cadd10-2 from a shop an hour and a half away because my local shops were not doing anything for me discount wise. The new shop, although a bit of a drive, gave me a great deal, was one of the few shops that actually had the '13s in stock, and tossed in free basic tune-ups for life. A drive is worth it if you like the people and they treat you right.


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking forward to getting the Super Six apex. City bikes here in sac has it for $1599 in 60cm. Sounds like an extra $500 for some decent wheels, and upgrading the cranks it might even better than the rival. At 6'4 and 245lbs some changes are going to have to be made


----------



## Eli1098r (Sep 16, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Zenithic (Jul 31, 2012)

Grabbed a Supersix 105 in team colors 2 weeks ago at an LBS for $1700 out the door, used the savings to throw a pair of RS80s on.


----------



## Jagtec1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I just ordered a 2012 Supersix 4 via my LBS for $1999. The 5 would have been the same price, and the 6 was $1499!


----------



## cosgti (Jan 20, 2007)

Where are these deals happening? 
I'm looking for a SuperSix 3 or a CAAD 10 in a 63 and the cheapest I can find the supersix in Colorado is $3k. Granted, 63 may be harder to come by but all the sizes here are $3k. 
I'm torn between the CAAD and Supersix due to price but If I can find a supersix for the price you guys are paying, I'm sold.


----------



## Jagtec1 (Jul 17, 2011)

My LBS called Cannondale for pricing on the 2012 Supersix 4, and the owner of the shop made me a great deal.


----------



## browsielove (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Kyle - you mentioned new wheels are in order.
I just bought a 2013 Supersix Evo Red Racing and it had Ksyrium Elites on it that I won't use. If you want them, $500 for the set. They've not been ridden. Great all-rounder!
Nice bike, by the way!


----------

